# *Homer Glen IL/ Southwest Chicago Suburbs* Double rex/regular coated dumbo babies!



## xxmary (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi! I'm new to this forum, and to make it easier on myself I'm just going to repost what I posted on my usual forum. I can't seem to get pictures to work here so they can be found here: http://www.goosemoose.com/rfc/index.php?topic=4102332.0

Hello everyone.
So I'm taking on a challenge..I have been in contact with somebody who had an accidental litter. I do not know much about the situation as of right now, but will hopefully know more tomorrow. I just wanted to get their info out ASAP. The current owner needs to rehome them now or will otherwise need to give the rats to a pet store that would possibly sell as feeders.

Here is what I know:
There are two adults (mom and dad) and 12 little ones that are roughly a month old. All are supposedly dumbos, but the current owner has not been able to sex them yet. All appear to be in good health.

I am also unaware of colors but will post pictures as soon as possible. I will be picking the up tomorrow evening. If anybody is interested in adopting a little one and/or the father please let me know. I'll most likely be keeping the mom. I already have five girls of my own, so really shouldn't have many more. 









Also, if anyone wants to give me additional advice feel free to message me. I will sex the babies as soon as I get them and will try to figure out an exact birth date so I can separate at five weeks. I'm going to order some high protein HT for the babies and mom. Unfortunately, I do not have another house to quarantine in, but will keep them as far from my current rats as possible and will not handle one group after the other without washing up. Not ideal, but I simply can't stomach letting these guys end up in a bad situation.

___

Okay..Update on the ratties. Still don't have a lot of background information- the previous owner did not tell me much. When I picked up the rats, the mom was in with all of her babies and the dad was in a separate cage. They were being fed cat food and had no type of litter in their cage,,which was a rabbit cage (I have no idea how they didn't escape..) When I got home and looked closer, it turned out there was another mature male in with the mom and the babies. 







 Let's hope she's not pregnant again, but I know it's very possible. 

There are three baby girls and nine baby boys. However, I'm thinking these may have been two separate litters. I say this because the male that was in with the mom appears to be a double rex and the other male is not. The babies that look like they are also double rex seem are slightly smaller (not much) than the others. I was originally going to leave all of the babies with the mom, but I am unaware of their exact ages so I immediately separated males from females. From what I can see, the babies are independent enough to be away from her. 

I am shocked at how friendly and social all of these rats are. I expected them to be skittish, but they are love bugs. All seem healthy so far.

These guys all need homes!!! Please reply or message me if you think you would like to adopt some.


----------



## Nimh (Jun 3, 2013)

If you have them still I would be interested in 2 of the girls!


----------

